
Nazi Brand Guide - ecopoesis
http://www.slideshare.net/amdraci/the-nazi-brand-guide
======
dbg31415
Let's post some modern style guides for comparison.

[https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/legal/intellectualproperty/t...](https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/legal/intellectualproperty/trademarks/usage/logo.aspx)

[https://images-na.ssl-images-
amazon.com/images/G/01/Advertis...](https://images-na.ssl-images-
amazon.com/images/G/01/AdvertisingSite/pdfs/AmazonBrandUsageGuidelines.pdf)

[http://www.mapyourshow.com/mys_shared/CES13/artwork/download...](http://www.mapyourshow.com/mys_shared/CES13/artwork/downloads/CES%20Logo%20Branding%20Guidelines.pdf)

[http://www.yelp.com/styleguide](http://www.yelp.com/styleguide)

